# Immigration to NZ for IT people



## vernaf09 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi gurus,

I am checking the options available for immigration to New Zealand. I am an IT professional woring in India with 8 years experience.

Can some one post the links and correct process to start the process? is it good to apply through an agent? plz advice.


Regards.
Verna.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

vernaf09 said:


> Hi gurus,
> 
> I am checking the options available for immigration to New Zealand. I am an IT professional woring in India with 8 years experience.
> 
> ...


Hi there - look at Immigration New Zealand - you can do everything on-line.

I personally wouldn't use an agent - but others say they would. If you do then use one of the agents on the list that you'll also find on the immigration website.


----------

